# Coronavirus and other virus and bacteria on mass transit



## adamj023 (Feb 4, 2020)

As being in NYC, I have felt ill myself recently and while I wasn’t in China or near anyone regularly from affected areas, the virus and bacteria on mass transit is still always in my mind. New airplanes have powerful HEPA filtration systems and I don’t know what filtration systems subways and bus have or other trains and the like. Amtrak’s cars are old and so its unlikely they would have modern systems until the trains are replaced. Transportation systems should have advanced filtration system across the board especially as new viruses constantly emerge. I am not saying people should avoid mass transit but the system can have advanced filtration systems to prevent outbreaks which could be phased in. Mass transit and areas with lots of people can spread bacteria and viruses really fast.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 4, 2020)

Advanced filtration would come at great cost and yet still fail to prevent the spread of a corona virus. The good news is that nCoV '19 is less lethal than a typical influenza outbreak, many cancers, diabetes, heart disease, emphysema, stroke, vehicular travel, pedestrian crosswalks, slippery bathtubs, etc.


----------



## adamj023 (Feb 4, 2020)

Apparently the R211 subway cars have a modern filtration system. I found a website with details on it. The R211 will phase out cars up to the R46. I don’t know which cars also have the systems. I guess eventually all the cars will be R1xx models which probably have the filtration systems but that is just an assumption and it will take awhile for even the R211 subway cars to fully come in. R32, R44 and R46 are definitely in need of replacement. The system should have modern filtration and CBTC as a must. I can’t comment on how effective the system is however, but NYC has some of the best hospitals in the world and doctors should definitely be consulting with the MTA to prevent outbreaks as much as possible and newer train sets with filtration will definitely be able to help to some extent and can be improved upon.

The R211 is definitely the nicest subway car I have seen with all modern amenities. It offers more than the others, and it should be great for NYC as long as they can get cops to keep the system graffiti free and keep the system moving well.

Website mentioned fresh air changes and filtration on the R211. MTA has an obligation and filtration systems have come down in cost with more feature improvements which are built into the designs when they procure the new cars.

Andy Byford worked for TTN in Toronto in the past and they have stated they are working on adding filtration and a special vacuum car to improve air quality so it looks like the transit agencies are involved.

Transit agencies have large budgets and costs on technologies have come down. As we saw in China, the virus let to a huge economic loss and preventing that is definitely favorable to everyone. As for NYC I don’t know the extent other than the new subway car order.

Penn Station and other makeover projects including subway stations that are modernized should get new filtration as well as new systems come online, but the system is so large and a lot of the infrastructure is very old. Air conditioning and ventilation is part of many modernization projects.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 4, 2020)

I read an article in the New York Times by a physician-reporter who said that the risk of contracting these virus vial aerosol transmission is less than people think, and that the face masks for healthy people are not really needed.

Apparently the more serious risk is viruses that are stuck to various items (door handles, tray tables, whatever) that a person picks up by touching the "infected" item and then touching themselves on the face or in the mouth. Thus, the advice is to wash your hands frequently, assume that everything you touch can be potentially a source of infection, but, on the other hand, don't get too paranoid. After all, there are over a billion people in China, and 20,000 cases have been confirmed. 

I wouldn't worry too much about riding transit, but I am washing my wands more frequently than I used to.


----------



## adamj023 (Feb 4, 2020)

I tried to take all precautions but have a fever and a cough now. Im not feeling super sick as I seem to be feeling somewhat better but if I see any complications I will contact a doctor. Nothing out of the ordinary right now. All the coronavirus news is scary but its unlikely I have it as I have not been to China nor had direct contact with anyone from there. I haven’t been sick in ages and all of a sudden I got sick when the Coronavirus outbreak is underway.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 4, 2020)

adamj023 said:


> I tried to take all precautions but have a fever and a cough now. Im not feeling super sick as I seem to be feeling somewhat better but if I see any complications I will contact a doctor. Nothing out of the ordinary right now. All the coronavirus news is scary but its unlikely I have it as I have not been to China nor had direct contact with anyone from there. I haven’t been sick in ages and all of a sudden I got sick when the Coronavirus outbreak is underway.



Maybe for the sake of people around you you should go get it checked out. Especially since you seem to be wary of being around people who might have it.


----------



## adamj023 (Feb 4, 2020)

Im not traveling now till I get better but it is probably a regular illness.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 4, 2020)

adamj023 said:


> Im not traveling now till I get better but it is probably a regular illness.


You don't have to travel to spread it. Just going to the store or work ...


----------



## adamj023 (Feb 4, 2020)

Im not doing either unless I feel better, or Ill go to the doctor if I get worse. I think the Coronavirus from China is pretty well contained for those who are high risk.


----------



## chakk (Mar 10, 2020)

adamj023 said:


> Im not doing either unless I feel better, or Ill go to the doctor if I get worse. I think the Coronavirus from China is pretty well contained for those who are high risk.



Famous last words ....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 11, 2020)

adamj023 said:


> Im not doing either unless I feel better, or Ill go to the doctor if I get worse. I think the Coronavirus from China is pretty well contained for those who are high risk.


NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## west point (Mar 11, 2020)

Do you consider medical professionals who died as a high risk?


----------



## flitcraft (Mar 12, 2020)

And this is why pandemics spread...


----------



## Trollopian (Mar 12, 2020)

Len Burman does the sobering coronavirus math, showing how likely you are to be exposed to an unwitting virus carrier at a gathering given the (unknown) prevalence of undetected infection. (Len's a public-policy expert, founder of the Urban Institute/Brookings Institution Tax Policy Center, and yes, a friend of mine.) See https://twitter.com/lenburman/status/1238226728037867520. If, for example, 1 in 100 people is infected (as the Ohio department of health assumed when that state announced its school closings) and you're planning to attend an event with 30 people, chances are 26% that at least one person there is infected. "Attending an event," I think, includes riding mass transit or traveling in a fairly full Amtrak coach car or even waiting in a long line at the grocery store with other people who're also stocking up. Doesn't mean that you'll get it. But a lot riskier than staying home.


----------

